# Protection detail on my new Campovolo Grey 2011 Abarth 500 esseesse



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

It was time for a first protection detail on my new Abarth 500

It is a 2011 500 esseesse in Campovolo Grey with all the extras I could cram in there, Sabelt Assetto Corse seats, Magneti Marelli Record Monza Dual mode exhaust, Koni handling kit, autoclimate, auto dipping mirror etc.
The car is one of two esseesse's I know of in Norway so a rare car here..

I had to do the work in two parts as I was derailed by an almost pink old Toyota Corolla that I wanted to see if I could do something to fix. So first a good wash and some smaller jobs and the main polishing part done a week later.

I started by soaking the wheels with Bilberry wheel cleaner mixed ca 2:1 and I let this work while soaking the car with MAC Prickbort degreaser on the entire car.




























Prickbort is busy disolving bugs.



















I was then going to prepare my foamcannon, but I discovered to my annoyance that I had forgotten to bring the cannon..

I retorted to using the soap pump on my Karcher and used some more time pressure washing and handwashing

My assistant that had camera duty decided to have a break when I washed the car so no pictures was taken at this stage.. I used Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss in my bucket with a little dash of snowfoam and a microfibre wash mitt

The car was dried off using Chemical Guys Wholly Mammoth (I just love that towel..) and the car was left with all doors open in the sun for a while.









































































Eyes don't leave fingerprints










Interior was done quickly using Meguiars Quick Interior detailing spray and a microfibre



























































































I waxed the wheels using Swissvax Autobahn and I dressed the tyres using Swissvax Pneu.




























Swissvax Autobahn on the Magneti Marelli Record Monza exhaust.



















Some Swissvax Pneu on the engine plastics



















Assistant nr 2 is watching from a safe distance.










I the dressed the windows using Nanolotus window sealant. First the provided cleaner is applied


















Buffed off:










Then the sealant itself is sprayed on and evenly distributed using a Nano sponge.










The plan was to do a 1 step polish abd wax but a very faded red Toyota Corolla dukket came along and I was tempted to see if I coluld make it red and shiny again. This 50/50 of the roof says it all IMO...










When I was back home in Bergen it was time to complete the protection detail.

First some Bilberry wheel cleaner.










Followed by Prickbort degreaser










Then my Abarth was foamed for the first time using Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss and a little snowfoam 





































Handwashed using the same mix in the washbucket.



















Dried off using Chemical Guys Wholly Mammoth




























Taped up using 3M blue masking tape





































I then polished the whole car using my DAS-6 DA polisher, Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Professional and Hex Logic blue pads




























The wax of choice was 2 layers of Swissvax Concorso










Some shots of the finished car:


























































































































































C


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Stunning. Absolutely love these cars, and the sticker is a great idea, tempted to get one of those made myself!


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Top job mate. :thumb:


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Gaz W said:


> Stunning. Absolutely love these cars, and the sticker is a great idea, tempted to get one of those made myself!


The sticker is a club sticker for the Nowegian detailers Club at www.dcn.no

I love it!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Looks lovely, nice workk.


----------



## jim g (May 2, 2009)

Stunning little car that,.......quality job too!


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks great, I love the seats.......cool:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic finish mate.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

cracking car and finish. bet it's a hoot to drive.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Got a soft spot for these - thats very tasty!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work matey


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

great work there chap, car looks lovely, but try putting the cord over your shoulder rather than dragging it accross the car


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

recarouk said:


> great work there chap, car looks lovely, but try putting the cord over your shoulder rather than dragging it accross the car


Thanks mate, I normally do, must be the lens in front of me that got all my attention


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

beaytiful car:argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice car, stunning results! :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## Benji471 (Jan 31, 2010)

Great work, looks very nice i absolutely love those seats.


----------



## bigmcclarron (Jun 11, 2011)

Man I want this car!!! Please tell me that is some show plates you have on that! Otherwise they are AMAZING!


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

bigmcclarron said:


> Man I want this car!!! Please tell me that is some show plates you have on that! Otherwise they are AMAZING!


They are show plates I am afraid. We have no custom plates in Norway (stupid government..)

C


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

I got my Assetto Corse stripes put on the car by a good mate yesterday. Looks the dogs danglies IMHO

Naked 










The new stripes on the cutting board










Getting them all straight










And on they go 



















Main part all ready










And the finished product, It was a bit late so the pic is a bit dark










I'll put some better ones up when the rain clears and I can get the car clean again 

C


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job, love it.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there buddy.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Agree with all the comments, crackin little car, stunning scenery in the first shots aswell, very cool work:thumb:


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

I promised some better shots after new stripes was put on. Here he is after a quick detailer and MF dust off this morning












































































































































































and an arty one to finish it off.










C


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

I had a four hour detail on my esseesse wheels, getting them ready for their winter tyres. They are 17" wheels made by Brembo for Abarth and is part of the esseesse factory tuning kit. I am going to use them for winter wheels as I like the other wheels better  First they were sprayed with Bilberry wheel cleaner and worked with a brush. Then washed with a mitt and soapy water. Then carefully dried with a waffle weave drying towel. The paint was cleaned with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid, this was buffed of with a fluffy microfibre. Then two layers of Swissvax Autobahn wheel wax was applied and left for 20 minutes each and then buffed off.




























Will make cleaning the wheels this winter a lot easier 

I also mounted upper and lower OMP strut braces.










Didn't get a picture of the lower one mounted.

That completes the new car prep for now  Just about time to start getting it ready for winter.... :detailer:

C


----------



## waqastariq (Apr 8, 2011)

@Cyberdog I love the detail job you have done, no matter how hard I try detailing my car my self I always end up with swirls and then have to send it over for an organic cleaning... I am a newbie to this and have been messing around trying to detail, can I know what purpose the tape serves, the blue one you put before starting on detail? LOVE the rims!


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

The blue tape is there to prevent the polish from turning black plastic trim white and also protect my red stripes 


Getting rid of swirls all comes down to the products used and the hardness of your pant. Get a good machine, rotary or DA and some quality pads and polish and see if that helps. There are some great tutorials on this site.

Good luck

C


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Lovely car!!


----------



## Cyberdog (Jan 22, 2010)

Found some pictures of the lower OMP strut brace mounted. 










A few more from under the car. Have it booked in for a Dinitrol treatment in October










The spring loaded flap that opens at about 3500 Rpms letting all that lovely sound loose 










Scorpions evrywhere.. 










C


----------



## greenwagon (Dec 31, 2008)

That is one fantastic looking car owned by a real enthusiast 

Keep up the good work 

Love the backs of the front seats photo too


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Great Job, you made an awesome little car look even better! The Abarth department have really gone to town on the 500 with some excellent touches , particularly the fuel filler cap springs immediately. I thought the Esseesse wheels were made by Speedline, I could be wrong? They would look amazing in black, it will contrast so well against the grey paint work


----------

